# What do you think of Netflix's new logo?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What do you think of Netflix's new logo?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First thing I thought was it looks like a game console logo. Almost a little "Nintendo ish"


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think Go Huskers!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I saw the Nintendo factor... didn't think, at all, about Nebraska! They certainly are skating the line on those!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Naaaa, don't like it very much. I would think that a company that size could come up with something quite a bit jazzier.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont get why companies think a new logo will help sales, you dont see Sony or Disney changing their logo.
Their current Netflix logo is just fine, Everyone recognizes it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL! I like the Nintendo reference. Yeah, I can see that. Call me old school, but i liked their old log better. not that I really care one way or the other, but it just was "familiar".


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with you guys.. I much prefer the full name "netflix". Mostly due to I am used to it but also because the "N" by itself gets confusing with Nintendo.. lol.


----------

